# Best money spent on waterfowl gear thread



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

To go along with the worst money spent thread I thought we should start a best money spent one to go along with it.

Best money I ever spent on water fowling gear, 
Benelli SBE
Mojo, my four-legged friend
Mallard machine
Drake jacket
LaCrosse breathable waders


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

power drake whistle
polarized sunglasses


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

Big Foot goose floaters!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I guess I would have to go with my Labrador Retriever on this one.


----------



## diverfreak (May 11, 2008)

My top 4


Layout boat
Beretta xtrema
breathable waders
fleece lined Crabbing gloves


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Extrema II
5 mil neo waders with bootfoots(it gets **** cold in january standing in ice water)
Black cloud shotshells
duck carrier


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Anything with Goretex in it and my GWP Tex.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Yeah I would have to agree on the 5mm insulated waders, I have a cold weather set for late season to go with those breathables. 

I had an Extrema II, never could get it where I could shoot it as good as my SBE, but the new Beretta's A-400 feels and points good to me, but I'm going to wait on the camo models and see how the first year's production run guns do before trying one. At $1550 bucks I want to be sure I like it before the purchase.


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

SBE II without a doubt!
Columbia outer shell

i have high hopes on the airboat... that cost a little bit of coin. lets hope it delivers 8)


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

I think just the basics.. 

#1-My trusty 870 Express with a synthetic stock (with some decent ammo to feed it)
#2-A good set of decoys
#3-Good comfortable waders and camo

I think everything else is really stuff you could do without and still do pretty dang good if you only have those 3 things.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Gee LeDouche said:


> I think everything else is really stuff you could do without and still do pretty dang good if you only have those 3 things.


True, but if we didn't buy all this other stuff our wives would just spend our money on shoes or clothes! :lol:


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I think my favorite items so far are my Benelli SuperNova, my "big man" waders (they fit SO much better), and my waterproof, floating Drake blind bag. No more worries about stumbling and dropping a bag full of shells, gps, camera, etc into the muck and destroying them. 

I would also add, a good solid decoy bag with ergonomic straps has also proved to be a good buy, as has the jet sled I bought. Both items make carrying all my crap a thousand times easier!


----------



## Crow (Sep 15, 2007)

Firm believer that you get what you pay for. Especially for warm clothing. I don't skimp there. Nothing worse than freezing your arse off while waiting for birds to come in. Money well spent to get good gear. Plus it will last a lot longer too.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

the ankle velco straps!!! I have scars from hiking out in the marsh where my jeans rode up and my ankle was rubbing on the boot. those things are great!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

You wear jeans under you waders? :? 

Try this. Under Armor base layer, with a pair of fleece wader pants with a heel strap.  Warm, comfy, wicks the sweat away from your asscrack, and no fabric riding up the legs. :wink:


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> You wear jeans under you waders? :?
> 
> Try this. Under Armor base layer, with a pair of fleece wader pants with a heel strap.  Warm, comfy, wicks the sweat away from your asscrack, and no fabric riding up the legs. :wink:


+1 I forgot about that! I started dressing the same way this past season, and it's incredible how big of a difference it makes.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

under armor gets way too hot, I do a ton of biking/hiking out into the marsh...how hot does that fleece layer get?? I've looked at the ones with heel strap, they look like a sweaty mess when your blazing a trail through the phrag. I wear my comfy deer camo pants nowadays, they are pretty light and breathe pretty well.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I like the Avery strap vests, very functional and the lined pockets are nice in cold weather.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

utahgolf said:


> under armor gets way too hot, I do a ton of biking/hiking out into the marsh...how hot does that fleece layer get?? I've looked at the ones with heel strap, they look like a sweaty mess when your blazing a trail through the phrag. I wear my comfy deer camo pants nowadays, they are pretty light and breathe pretty well.


They make different types if cold gear is too much, try the heat gear type! If you wear breathable waders, the Coldgear underarmor/fleece waders pants won't make you a sweaty mess! I no longer wear my heavy neoprene waders when I'm going to be walking long distances.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Coroplast.... and I didn't even buy much of it but the ducks like what I've got going on. Plan on trying some things on "fresh" water this year to see if its a good thing elsewhere but so far, its made a few hunts a lot more fun. 8) I also am a fan of my breathable waders.... they're just a flat green but for jumpshooting, they're a lot more tolerable than hiking miles in my neoprenes.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

My lab
x2 shot gun 
mud boat
duck calls and goose calls.


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

Avery GreenHead Gear decoys.....for the money you spend, you get a **** good decoy that will last forever.


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

In order:

1: My pup, even though he has only hunted part of one season so far. He is a great companion in the off season as well.

2: Drake MS Eqwader Deluxe Full Zip Jacket

3: Good capilene thermal underwear

4: Ice fishing sled


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

best money spent for me:

marsh and snow camo outer wear
5mm insulated chest waders
fleece wader pants with foot stirrups
decoys


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

I will second (or third) the votes for breatheable waders and fleece wader pants with stirrups. Good stuff!
R


----------

